
Flickr Takes Another Sad Turn, Gets Bought by Something Called SmugMug - startupflix
https://gizmodo.com/flickr-takes-another-sad-turn-gets-bought-by-something-1825432997
======
sp332
The headline is rude.

 _Users who do nothing will automatically opt-in to SmugMug’s terms._

That's not what opt-in means.

